
Tell HN: Hacker News's favicon is missing? - 0x54MUR41
I browse hacker news using Mozilla Firefox on Ubuntu. I don&#x27;t know it just happened to me or to everyone that HN&#x27;s favicon is missing. When I see the HTML source code, there is a favicon.
======
techjuice
Appears to still be there, please try going to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/favicon.ico](https://news.ycombinator.com/favicon.ico)
to see what comes up.

Resource Request Information: Location:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/favicon.ico](https://news.ycombinator.com/favicon.ico)
Size: 256px x 256px, Cached:No, Type: X-ICON image, HTTP/1.1 200 OK, Date:
Sun, 24 Jul 2016 03:04:01 GMT

~~~
0x54MUR41
You're right. It shows on that page but doesn't show on the browser tab. I
don't know maybe cache problem.

It's just small problem that don't have to worried about.

~~~
gus_massa
Getting all the browsers pick the favicon is more difficult than it seams.

Retry in a few hours and retry from another computer. If the problem is still
there, you can send a message to the mods hn@ycombinator.com (preferably with
a screenshot). I think they'll be happy to get the bug report and fix it.

(For this kind of topics it's better to use the email than a post, because the
post sometimes is unnoticed and they usually reply to the email in less than
two hours.)

~~~
0x54MUR41
Thank you for suggestion @gus_massa.

I will be contacting them.

